

Porn for Girls by Girls - chaostheory
http://www.pornforgirlsbygirls.com/

======
kyro
18 upvotes already huh.

From now on, every one of my submission titles will contain the word 'Porn'
regardless of content.

------
iamwil
Bah. chaos, you usually has some good submits. This one is way off mark. Funny
yes. Insight into the hacking, business, or social trends, no. I fail to see
the relation to hacker news. :(

~~~
chaostheory
sorry everyone - i just thought it was somewhat related to "how to market to
women/females"... (I can't reference the YC thread since there's no search)

yeah lately my posting streak has been sucking hard - maybe it's because I've
been working more

------
henning
Ahem, we are engaging in serious Internet business on this website and it is
necessary that we eat, breathe and sleep Michael Arrington's table scraps
24/7. We must remain steeped in the echo chamber at all times. Thank you for
understanding.

~~~
downer
All the objectors are completely missing the point that's being _brilliantly
illustrated_ by this tongue-in-cheek site:

MAKE SOMETHING PEOPLE WANT.

There are huge untapped markets because most web 2.0 sites are very, very
niche, with a huge percentage overlap covering the same small Lispy HHGTTG
crowd. Games mostly market to the same "kill some pixels" demographic, whether
with guns or swords.

If you want to talk _"serious"_ business, you're generally talking appealing
to a wide spectrum of people with diverse interests. So you have to look at
the commonality of what people want -- access to information (Google), social
connection (MySpace, Facebook, WoW). (WoW's actual gameplay is niche, but
there just happens to be a large supply of 11-year-olds who want to kill
monsters.) This hardly exhausts the possibilities!

Mate, Spawn, Die: Pick any two.

------
tptacek
This is a low.

~~~
jgrahamc
Stories like this make me want a Bury button.

~~~
dcurtis
You mean "downvote," right?

------
crescendo
Let's stay on topic here and keep this kind of thing on reddit.

------
motoko
Funny, but not entrepreneur-related.

Also, no it doesn't.

------
Goladus
This appears to be a real advertisement for that book halfway down the page.

Also, there are a bunch of parody sites at the bottom, like Crackbook.

------
jey
yc.news.jump(shark);

~~~
lsb
(jump 'yc-news 'shark)

